# Kenpo school in North Phoenix.



## cfr (Sep 28, 2006)

Whilst I may never become a Kenpo practitioner (actually I probably will when my son is old enough to train), I thought I'd provide a link to those of you searching out Kenpo (they also teach BJJ) that live in North Phoenix, North Peoria, etc. 

http://www.worldofkarate.com/

I walked in yesterday and it's most definately a cool looking school. Not being a Kenpo guy, I have no idea about the quality of instruction (I'm assuming it's good), and only know that it's Ed Parkers Kenpo. I'm posting this because I don't think it comes up when doing a typical search in the web yellow pages for "martial arts", and know that someone may be searching for it. 

Peace.


----------



## KenpoMD (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the information...

The school is in my general area. I stopped by after work and saw part of a beginning childrens class. I'm going back next week to try out the adult kenpo and jiu-jitsu.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cfr (Oct 2, 2006)

KenpoMD said:


> Thanks for the information...
> 
> The school is in my general area. I stopped by after work and saw part of a beginning childrens class. I'm going back next week to try out the adult kenpo and jiu-jitsu.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


 
Please do... there's a possibility of me winding up there in a couple more years.


----------



## cfr (Dec 23, 2006)

KenpoMD said:


> Thanks for the information...
> 
> The school is in my general area. I stopped by after work and saw part of a beginning childrens class. I'm going back next week to try out the adult kenpo and jiu-jitsu.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


 

Did you ever go? How is it?


----------



## AZpower (Jul 6, 2007)

cfr said:


> Did you ever go? How is it?


 any feedback on this school?


edit: LOL I think they fused this website with kenpotalk.


----------



## bujuts (Jul 6, 2007)

KenpoMD said:


> Thanks for the information...
> 
> The school is in my general area. I stopped by after work and saw part of a beginning childrens class. I'm going back next week to try out the adult kenpo and jiu-jitsu.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.



Interesting what the Phoenix area offers.  There are more and more kenpoists here every time I look.  I've not been by that place either, but will check it out sometime.  I train kenpo but live near South Mountain.  Always looking to train with others.  I can perhaps refer you to others in your area as well.

Salute,

Steven Brown
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## AZpower (Jul 6, 2007)

bujuts said:


> Interesting what the Phoenix area offers. There are more and more kenpoists here every time I look. I've not been by that place either, but will check it out sometime. I train kenpo but live near South Mountain. Always looking to train with others. I can perhaps refer you to others in your area as well.
> 
> Salute,
> 
> ...


 
Hi steve and thnx for posting. Where do you train at in S. Phx? 

Any suggestions would be great RE the Phx kenpo scene. Originally I was looking for a kajukembo school but there dont really seem to be any in north Phoenix area. I found one in mesa, gilbert (NAK (north american kajukembo))  but thats a bit of a hike for me so it probably will be hard to get to class there. 

There was another kenpo school called american karate studio on 32 st but the head instructor Mr. Laycock isnt there anymore  and they had a look like they were in transition.


----------



## cfr (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the instructor at this school? I tried Kenpo once for a few months and really didn't like it for various reasons. I no longer have anywhere to train, and for my location this school makes a lot of sense. A respected member on this forum stopped by and thought it was OK, but I was wondering if anyone has more insights?


----------

